
Hillary Clinton wins VR experience - tehayj
http://vr-retreat.com/hillary-wins-vr/
======
andrewmcwatters
Democrats always embraced tech more.

~~~
benmcnelly
This is exactly the kind of partisan talk that leads to infighting, like
Oculus vs Vive... Every Republican knows the Vive is better.

